# Asian Inslirsd....



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

So adorable!! Looks like a toy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Super cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY GOODNESS! That is just adorable! Super good job!!!!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Cuteness!!!!!!!! I am trying to grow Winter out so I can do an Asian style groom. They are so cute, but I have issues with letting my poodles face grow out. I just can't do it! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Aaawww super cute!!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow! Really nice job. That poodle looks suitable for squeezing. Bet your client was thrilled!!


----------



## not-so-prince-harry (Jun 2, 2013)

That's cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
Fabulous, what a great job!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

He is a cutey & I change up the head style some. This head was new & I tightened up the cheeks. Left Hus legs super full & body #5 to be dramatic. The other poodles from this litter I do a Mohawk & "doughnut" mustache, another get's a goatee, then the 2 females a small er head.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It must be fun for you when an owner picks an imaginative cut like this one. Great job!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Holy shmokes! NAILED IT!   

Rebecca


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

I LOVE this! I have a black mini and he would look adorable like this. That said - I really really really don't know if I can get his ears trimmed. Ears take so long to grow out and we are finally getting slightly fuller ears. 

Still - I adore this pic so much I might take it to my groomer one day and ask her to give it a shot.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Interesting thing is she did noticed I did the head different than the other times. I was going for a bit more drama on this head. Enclosed pictures find his sister in his normal head style & Louisa an older sibling in her Competition head style I did in June & picture of his brother Socks & Louisa with a shaved face. Louisa I will grow back out for Competition.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Love, love, love it!!!

Luce goes in Saturday for her haircut - I'm thinking of having this type of style for her too!!! I just hope I could keep up with the brushing - she thinks the brush and comb are toys - she gets worked up when I try to brush her and starts zooming around.


----------



## spotsonofbun (Jan 3, 2013)

is it difficult to find a groomer who can do these kind of cuts?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I see that you are in the UK. I will check with Oammie who is a great Asian stylist that lives in the UK. Where in the UK are you located. I will see if Oammie knows of any UK groomers association. This style is new in the US & only a handful of us do this style. But is becoming more popular in the Competition ring so maybe we will start to see a turn in groomers in wanting to learn to do this style. There are a couple of FB pages I am on that are specifically for Asian Inspired grooms.


----------



## spotsonofbun (Jan 3, 2013)

im in the south east, Im still in the process of saving and looking for a poodle so I don't have one yet but the diversity in styles is one of the things that attracted me to the breed.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Pammie could not recommend a Poodle breeder or Groom shop in your area. Pammie started a FB page called Asian Infusion Grooming.


----------

